

Cetera algorithm demostration from Starkey Labs - old-gregg

Before listening, make sure to wear your headphones, close your eyes and sit comfortably in a chair, like you would in a real barber shop. DO NOT use speakerphones and keep your eyes closed.<p>http://bucurenci.ro/2009/01/barbierul-din-cetera/
======
jpwagner
What is the innovation? Don't all binaural recordings sound like this?

~~~
mwizard
You're right. But this audiofile was rendered, not recorded. And rendering
technology that gives such ability to reproduce truly 3D sounds is called
Cetera by Starkey Labs. That's innovative.

Here is 192 kbps quality file: <http://juneja.info/binaural/v-i-r-t-u-a-l-_-
b-a.mp3> (in article it's not direct and 128 kbps).

